# Devolo IP address



## Chazza 2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello,

I have been using a Devolo dLan 200 AV Wireless N WP for about 4 yrs with success. My ISP is Utility Warehouse, DSL, with a technicolor TG582n Pro router. 

Recently I have started having problems. On trying to connect to the seemingly visible wifi signal (full power), my phone (as an example) gets stuck at "obtaining IP address"..which it is unable to do. Attempting with my PC gives the message: "No internet". I have attached a Xirrus snip below.

All lights are on on both Devolo units and it appear to be functioning normally. 

I have spoken to Devolo and have, as advised:
- Reset the wifi extender and reconnected units
- Power off & power on off both devolo units (hub and wifi)
- plugged wifi unit into router with cable
with no positive result.

The main router wifi/internet still works in the house which the devolo hub is plugged into.

Devolos final suggestion was "to buy another one as its broken" :uhoh: Sales 101 i thought.

If someone can help that would be appreciated or confirm if Devolo are actually right and the unit has just given up. (I find that companies are very quick to recommend to just buy another one..)


Thanks
Charlie


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

the xirrus is showing connected to the 
technicolor TG582n Pro router.
with wireless and does that work OK ?


----------



## Chazza 2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, all gadgets can connect to that wifi


----------



## Chazza 2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Can anyone help please?


----------

